# Labyrinthitis or Meniere's disease (infection in the ear)



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

I found this here http://www.medhelp.org/forums/MentalHealth/messages/33243.html the post was made by *HeidiLS*
on 07/06/2006 in reply to the tread "Brain fog, dizzy, weird symptoms-could this really be just anxiety/depression??"

Here's what HeidiLS said:



> I am almost certain that what most of you have is either Labyrinthitis or Meniere's disease. Labyrinthitis usually follows a cold or flu and is caused by a viral infection of the inner ear. M?ni?re?s disease, also called idiopathicendolymphatic hydrops, is also a disorder of the inner ear. Although the cause is unknown, it results from an abnormality in the fluids of the inner ear.
> 
> Here are the symptoms (You will probably only have a few of them):
> 
> ...


What are you thoughts on this?

Thanks guys.


----------



## IvyGray (Feb 22, 2006)

If you find any more information on this, I'd be interested in hearing it. This has been a theory of mind as well (one of many). Since my DR symptoms coincide with a feeling of "pressure" in my head and ears, I've often wondered if it was inner-ear related. I've done a bit of research regarding this on my own, but it's hard to come to a definitive conclusion .. since the inner ears disorders are kind of vague and not very treatable, it seems.


----------



## IvyGray (Feb 22, 2006)

If you find any more information on this, I'd be interested in hearing it. This has been a theory of mind as well (one of many). Since my DR symptoms coincide with a feeling of "pressure" in my head and ears, I've often wondered if it was inner-ear related. I've done a bit of research regarding this on my own, but it's hard to come to a definitive conclusion .. since the inner ears disorders are kind of vague and not very treatable, it seems.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a friend with meniere's disease and you would most certainly know if you had that. When he gets attacks of it he cant stand up without falling over, vomits constantly and even his vision doesent work. Its like the worst case of vertigo and motion sickness either.

If you had labyrinthitis you would be most certainly vomiting all over the place and have nausea 24/7. So i think we can rule these conditions out. These diseases may cause dp/dr but they do not account for the vast majority of dp/dr cases.

If you suffered from these diseases anti-nausea drugs would make you feel better. But most anti-nausea drugs would probley make someone with dp/dr feel much worse. They always made mine worse.

Dramamine is dimenhydrinate. Its called gravol here in canada. I sometimes have to take it because i get bad nausea from pain. It did nothing to cure my dp/dr and often made it worse. This drug usually makes me more anxious and makes me feel like a zombie unless i take it with a narcotic.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for making a me aware of this comfortably numb, Some times they don't explain enough which was the reason i assumed i could have of these. =S heh.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

I was diagnosed with Labrynthitis after I had the flu. It was different to dp, but there were lots of similarities and it made my dp a lot worse. I couldn't walk around because I felt so dizzy so quickly, and not a dp kind of dizzy, not like a head rush, more like I'd been spinning round in circles or on a rollercoaster. The main difference was that I quickly felt frustrated with my symptoms rather than terrified of them. And it does make you vomit and feel very sick. Luckily it didn't last for very long. I was prescribed some anti-nausea medication for it, but I think it acted on dopamine recpetors or something else that seemed like a bad idea with dp, so I didn't take it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2006)

So you gain the effect of drinking ten pints of beer? (The room spins around after i drank that much =) ) I'm glad it was only short-term for you.


----------

